# Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές - Buildings,  retrofits, demolition > Ναυπηγήσεις, Μετασκευές, Διαλύσεις πλοίων (Buildings,  retrofits, demolition) >  Υπάρχει άραγε όριο στη Ναυπηγική;

## karavofanatikos

Παρατηρούμε το μέγεθος των πλοίων χρόνο με το χρόνο να αυξάνεται ολοένα και περισσότερο. Ήδη στα γαλλικά ναυπηγεία STX παραγγέλθηκε το τρίτο μαμούθ κρουαζιερόπλοιο της σειράς Oasis. Η συνεχής τάση αύξησης των μεγεθών έχει βάλει σε σκέψη τη διεθνή ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα για το τι είναι πιθανό να συμβεί μετά από κάποιο ατύχημα. Ήδη, οι τραγικές συνέπειες απ' το ατύχημα του Costa Concordia είναι ακόμη νωπές. Τα μεγέθη όμως συνεχίζουν να αυξάνονται. Θα υπάρξει άραγε κάποτε ένα ανώτατο όριο;

----------


## P@vlos

Δυστυχώς όσο η κρουαζιέρα εξελίσσεται σε όλο και πιο λαική μορφή διακοπών με εξαιρετικές ανέσεις οι 350μετρες πολυκατοικίες θα συνεχίσουν να χτίζονται γιατί είναι χρυσωρυχεία. Δεν ξερω πραγματικά αν συμφέρουν σε κόστος λειτουργίας εναντι ενος 200μετρου κλασσικού κρουαζειροπλοίου της προηγούμενης δεκαετίας...

Παντως σε ομορφιά και ναυπηγικές γραμμές το όριο έχει χαθεί. Εκτρώματα όπως τα Celebrity και το Νοrwegian Epic δεν εχουν πια γραμμές. Την ίδια τάση ακολουθούν και τα ευρωπαικά ferries σιγά σιγά κάνοντας τα δικά μας νεότευκτα του 2000-2004 να μοιάζουν κουκλιά. Οι μόνοι που κρατάνε τις γραμμές τους είναι οι Ιαπωνες αλλά αυτοί είναι άλλη ιστορία

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

H Iαπωνία όσον αφορά κυρίως τα ΕΓ/ΟΓ εδώ κ μερικά χρόνια κάνει κομψά θαλασσοβάπορα που καμιά σχέση δεν έχουν με κάποια "μπαούλα" των αρχών του '70. Αντίθετα κ δυστυχώς η Ευρώπη έχει "ξεχάσει" να κάνει βαπόρια.

----------

